# Cheap superdrol clone



## btex34n88 (Jan 17, 2011)

IF anyone is interested in a cheap superdrol clone for under $25, Andro-Shred by Shredded Labs i was planning to run 1-TU but started a cycle of this because it was cheap. So far the pumps are similar to dbol, good strength gains @ 20mg day 6 up 2lbs

Just wanted to pass this along, im sure there are several clones out there, just wanted to give feedback on one that works


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 18, 2011)

Interesting, I've been pretty weary of superdrol clones as once the original was discontinued there was a huge influx of clones, my favorites were methyl dx3 and superdrone.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Jan 18, 2011)

I like mastavol by aps, but it wasn't cheap. but it also didn't suck either.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2011)

*please check out Metha-drol Extreme! *

it contains Superdrol, as well as Dimethazine and Decadrol.

all of our PH compounds get independently lab tested before they are encapsulated and bottled.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

Metha-drol Extreme
is a very good product!  ill be running a log on it very soon.
its more then just SD.

if not then orbit hase single SD. but i cant wait to try this stack out while on my bulking cycle.


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 19, 2011)

Prince said:


> *please check out Metha-drol Extreme! *
> 
> it contains Superdrol, as well as Dimethazine and Decadrol.
> 
> all of our PH compounds get independently lab tested before they are encapsulated and bottled.




Ahhh, a company that lab tests BEFORE they put out a product, sounds like a stand up outfit to me.  I might have to check out this methadrol extreme.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 19, 2011)

How harsh is the Metha-drol Extreme? 3 different compounds, is that gonna shred my insides???


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> How harsh is the Metha-drol Extreme? 3 different compounds, is that gonna shred my insides???



The third compound is not liver toxic, we recommend a cycle of only 4 weeks at 2 caps daily and the use of Advanced Cycle Support Rx during your cycle.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks prince. solid as usual....!!!! hey pm me with the best route to go. i was thinking later on running super dmz and i-andro rx. good combo??? or is the metha drol better than that combo..???


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 19, 2011)

My andro-shred bottle came with the lab test as well, confirming the purity @ 99% before encapsulated. I actually called the # provided just for the hell of it haha, they confirmed. Its popular in Australia and Brazil where i guess its gotten harder to obtain mdrol because of customs. I might give the methyl-drol a go


----------



## aussie1 (Jan 20, 2011)

that andro shed is being sold in Australia for $125 a bottle on ebay, fair rip off seeing you can get it for $25 in US and the Australian dollar is almost equal to the US dollar. Any 1 seen it cheaper in AUS


----------



## bmlax222 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a bunch of M-drol if you Aussies are looking


----------



## aussie1 (Jan 20, 2011)

bmlax222 said:


> I have a bunch of M-drol if you Aussies are looking



yeh mate but think there is a risk getting through customs


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 21, 2011)

$125!!!! dude shreddednutrition.com is selling them for $22.99 with around $6 international shipping


----------



## aussie1 (Jan 22, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> $125!!!! dude shreddednutrition.com is selling them for $22.99 with around $6 international shipping


yeh man but whats the point of ordering it and getting it seized by customs and a customs letter

but yeh im starting to think that getting it through our customs isn't as hard as i thought, i went into the guy who was selling for $125 buying history on ebay and he bought his andro-shred from US ebay for like $30


----------

